
uWebSockets 0.9.0 - alexhultman
https://github.com/uWebSockets/uWebSockets/releases/tag/v0.9.0
======
sudovoodoo
We have been using it (0.4.1) since it came out, and really cannot say enough
good things about it. We were able to cut down our socket server nodes by ~
50%, and it is way more stable (both server wise and connection wise).
Combined with AWS, it really has made life extremely easy.

~~~
sudovoodoo
Side note -- we use it under the node interface w/ SocketIO

~~~
ionwake
Hi, can you elaborate please? I don't quite understand, thanks!

~~~
sudovoodoo
We use SocketIO as our main interface through NodeJS, and the websocket engine
is uWS. The intermediary to communicate between servers is Redis. EC2 + ELB
(the new application load balancer is slick) makes it scalable quickly.

------
erichocean
I've been using µWebSockets with libuv/from C++ directly and have been happy
with the performance/API. Much simpler than the other C++ options we've tried.

